# Finding ghost shrimp



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Now that the pomp fishing is getting hot I'm about to start hitting the beach hard again. I've always used sand fleas or sand flea fish bites. This year I'd like to try ghost shrimp. 

My question is what do I need to look for to find them? I talked to a guy while I was wade fishing two weeks ago who said he looks for two holes in the sand side by side that have sand coming out of them. He said that's the GS digging. Any other things I need to look for?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Go see Chris V at Sam's in Orange Beach. 
He will put you way ahead of the game in short order.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a local guy on youtube that has a few videos... He may be on here but not sure...


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

